# Another steam cleaner question (which model)



## ming1388 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I have been reading some very interesting reviews about steam cleaners and what they can actually do. I am now wanting to buy one and have shortlisted to three models, 

Polti Vaporetto 950 (140ish)
Polti Vaporetto 2400 (240ish)
Vax V081 (70ish)

I am slightly confused as to if I can get away with going for the vax and saving myself alot of money. From what I have looked at, all 3 steamers have the same pressure bar (3.5), but their steam output differs with the politi 950 actually showing the highest steam rate (130g's) compared with 2400 (110g's) and vax (40g). My question here is I want to be one which has strong "blasting power" like what I see in the youtube videos so I can clean my aircon vents and also carpets and interior, along with household items. 

Does anyone have experience of using these and can you advise if you have used the vax to clean the air vents? Since all the reading which I read are just products specs and not real user opinions, I be grateful for your input guys. 

Thanks again


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm gettin a Vax from e-bay! 50 shekels.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

On paper My money would be on the Polti Vaporetto 950.

Maybe not fair to comment. But going with the spec thats where I would be.

But there are a few members on here that have had some good results with the vax also.
It is all down to the user and what they have planed for the machine.
If you could supply more info as to what you require doing then. You could get a more definite answer.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

The refurbed Vax' on eBay are good value for money, I got one for £35 delivered and very pleased for what I paid, if I had to pay RRP though i'd go upto a better machine like Gordon suggested, otherwise it'll bug you in the back of your mind


----------

